

Microsoft patches IE vulnerability, but perhaps 3 months later than it should - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/askjack/2010/jan/22/microsoft-ie-patch-scandal

======
kevingadd
I would assume the patch was making its way through QA, though there was
probably a delay in there from MS deciding whether they wanted to fix it.

